# Ernest Chausson



## Mirror Image

If Marcel Proust had written music, it might have sounded something like Ernest Chausson's: intensely passionate, yet rarely given to grand gestures. The effectiveness of Chausson's ardent, even erotic, musical language derives largely from the slithery chromatic style the composer inherited from his most important teacher, César Franck. Not a prolific composer, Chausson died in 1899, at the age of 44, from injuries sustained in a bicycle accident. Chausson's death silenced the most distinctive voice in French music in the generation immediately preceding Debussy's; indeed, Chausson's music forms an elegant, if swaying, bridge between Franck's lush, Wagnerian Romanticism and the sensuous Impressionist language of Debussy. Chausson came from a well-to-do family; in fact, comfortable circumstances throughout his entire life made it unnecessary for him to pursue a living as a musician. Although interested in music from a young age, Chausson pursued law studies at his father's behest. In 1877, he was sworn in as a lawyer in Paris; in the same year, he wrote his first work, the unpublished song Lilas. The impulse to devote himself to composition was sparked in 1879, when he attended a performance of Wagner's Tristan und Isolde in Munich and met there the sometime Wagner disciple Vincent d'Indy. Chausson entered the Paris Conservatory in the following year and began studies with Jules Massenet; his formal musical education was rounded out by private study with Franck. Chausson's talent flowered in short order; a number of even his earliest published works -- especially the song set Seven Melodies, Op. 2 (1879-1882) -- have long been regarded as small masterpieces. As secretary of the Société Nationale de Musique (an organization founded by Saint-Saëns and others to promote the performance of French instrumental music) from 1886, Chausson became a full-fledged member of the Parisian musical community. His salon became a regular meeting place for literary and musical notables includeing Mallarmé, Debussy, Albéniz, pianist Alfred Cortot, and violinist/composer Eugène Ysaÿe. A prolific composer of songs, Chausson also composed works for voice and orchestra, choral music, and several operas. He is best known, however, for his chamber music -- especially the Concerto for piano, violin, and string quartet, Op. 21 (1889-1891), and the Piano Quartet, Op. 30 (1897) -- and for imaginative orchestral works like the Symphony in B flat major, Op. 20 (1889-1890), and the Poème for violin and orchestra, Op. 25 (1896).

[Article taken from All Music Guide]

Chausson only lived for a short period of time, but his music has an unmistakeable lyricism and beauty. If only he was spared 10-15 more years of his life.


----------



## livemylife

Don't forget his piano trio in G minor!


----------



## Mirror Image

livemylife said:


> Don't forget his piano trio in G minor!


Do you have a comment you would like to make about Chausson?


----------



## Lisztfreak

Oh, finally a thread on Chausson!  Although I could've made one if I wanted it so badly, that's also true...

Basically, I like all of his works I've heard. Some are not as memorable as the others, but overall, a thoroughly enjoyable composer. And he's got a very distinctive personal style. The other day I turned the radio on, and tuned in the middle of a chamber composition. After about 3 mins listening, I said to myself, 'I bet it's something by Chausson'. And indeed, the performance ended, and the speaker said it was his Piano Quartet.

The works I'd like to point out are the Piano Trio (a frighteningly tragical work, I feel uneasy after listening to it), String Quartet (completed by d'Indy, however - it's funny how Chausson quotes the Debussy quartet verbatim in the first movement), Chanson perpétuelle (dramatic), Symphony in B flat (pure French sound), Concerto for Violin, Piano and String Quartet (passionate, amourous, eternal), and Poeme de l'amour et de la mer (reminds me of Delius, Elgar and Fauré at once). 

Intensely passionate, quite dark and pessimistic, ostensibly French, with an aroma of Wagner and an impressionist touch. 

All in all, a wonderful composer. Too bad he died so early. That goddamn bicycle and the even more damn garden wall...


----------



## Sid James

Lisztfreak said:


> Intensely passionate, quite dark and pessimistic, ostensibly French, with an aroma of Wagner and an impressionist touch.


I've only heard his _*Poeme de l'amour et de la mer *_(Poem of love & of the Sea). & I think that the above quote is an apt description of that work. It's one of the best French vocal works, ranking along those of Berlioz, Duparc & Ravel. & one of the best impressions of the sea in music as well. It offers rewards for the astute listener, as it has a certain depth, but is not difficult to listen to & enjoy.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Andre said:


> I've only heard his _*Poeme de l'amour et de la mer *_(Poem of love & of the Sea). & I think that the above quote is an apt description of that work. It's one of the best French vocal works, ranking along those of Berlioz, Duparc & Ravel. & one of the best impressions of the sea in music as well. It offers rewards for the astute listener, as it has a certain depth, but is not difficult to listen to & enjoy.


There is an opinion among critics that the work suffers from extremely bad lyrics, but since I do not understand French, and sung French especially, it doesn't matter to me at all.


----------



## livemylife

Well I didn't see his piano trio in G minor on the biography, so I'd thought I'd mention it. I was obsessed with it for some time.


----------



## Lisztfreak

livemylife said:


> Well I didn't see his piano trio in G minor on the biography, so I'd thought I'd mention it. I was obsessed with it for some time.


A quite similar situation over here... last summer I had a week or so when I would listen to it every single day. Then I got depressed and I quickly removed the cause of the disorder...  and went for Prokofiev and Mozart to relax a bit.


----------



## senza sordino

I ordered this CD a few weeks ago, and picked it up a couple of days ago. 









I've listened to the symphony a couple of times, I really like it. Symphony in Bb performed by Charles Dutoit and Montreal Symphony. There are times it sounds a little Wagnerian, and certainly a little of Cesar Franck in there too. A lovely introduction, and then into the main theme. The strings definitely sound Wagnerian, but percussion is much lighter.

Poeme for violin and orchestra was the main reason for buying this CD. It didn't disappoint. Performed by Chantal Juillet on violin with Dutoit and Montreal. Very lyrical.

Poeme de l'amour et de la mer. A good solid sound, and it takes some time for the resolution. Sounds again like Wagner, to me anyway. I'm no Wagner expert. Performed by Francois Le Roux and Dutoit with Montreal. Always solid playing by that group. I once heard Montreal and Dutoit described as the best French orchestra. It's too bad they parted ways.

Piano Quartet performed by the Richards Piano Quartet. A playful introduction. But I've only heard it once, I need some more time with the piece.

Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet, performed by the Ysaye Quartet with Pierre Amoyal on violin and Pascal Roge on Piano. I need to listen to this a few times as well to get to know it.

Since I already own a version of Chausson's Piano Trio performed by the Beaux Art Trio, I must nearly have his entire works.


----------

